# would you lend your tools?



## hajsaftar (4 Feb 2007)

I am one of those people who has a mild OCD (obsessive compulsive disorder) about keeping my tools clean. Moreover despite getting paid a shilling a day from my day job (university researcher) I nevertheless make sure I either don't buy a tool or buy a decent one that I can pass on to my grandchildren. Put the two together and you should be able to figure out that I am not keen on lending my tools to others. 

I have managed to get away with not doing that for the majority of the time. Recently a friend of a friend bought a house and decided to do the renovations himself and through the common friend he had heard about my collection of tools. the common friend has told him he shouldn't bother asking because I don't lend my tools, but this guy caught me off guard and cornered me into saying I would be more than happy to lend him my tools. and so I did grudgingly... 

A few days ago I went around his place to give him some advice on tiling and I tell you it was worst than a scary movie. Have you heard how people age 50 years in one night due to stress, well I don't know what the dude did to my tools but they looked like someone had found them in the bottom of a heap of rubbish. Each one had an inch deep coating of what looked like dung but was probably a mixture of tile adhesive, mortar, wallpaper paste, grout..... I could have snapped his little neck if it weren't for the fact that his wife is pregnant. 

anyway I was just wondering how many of you would lend your tools and in what condition do you expect to get them back?


----------



## Ring (4 Feb 2007)

i dont lend my tools to anyone at all, been caught out just like yourself and was totally disgusted at the way my mate had treated them and to watch him using them broke my heart,so call me selfish but no definetly not.
Jim


----------



## superunknown (4 Feb 2007)

I don't lend tools either.

I have had trouble in the past, and it almost always causes bad feeling with friends etc.

Other people will never care as much as you do about your tools. Us cabinet makers love our tools, its the way we are. They are also something we need to earn our living.

I have come across another problem too and learned the hard way and that is never work for friends/family. Other than to help them as a favor.

Good luck in recovering your tools. You are not alone in feeling that way


----------



## woodbloke (4 Feb 2007)

Short answer.....no

Edit - agree with Roger's comment, within reason - Rob


----------



## RogerS (4 Feb 2007)

Short answer - no.

Slightly longer answer - possibly to some forum members :lol:


----------



## Alf (4 Feb 2007)

I have no choice - if the old man borrows something, it's borrowed. I just have to grit my teeth and fix the consequences. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (4 Feb 2007)

Only if I need an excuse to upgrade!!!!!!! Then I give the tool away and get the flexible friend out :wink: :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Shadowfax (4 Feb 2007)

No!! Never!! Unless one of you asks me nicely.


SF


----------



## Anonymous (4 Feb 2007)

I would lend them (not my LNs!!!) to my brother and a couple of woody mates. 
My feeling would be that if they owed, appreciated and cared for some good quality tools all ready (such as several friends from this forum), then they would respect my tools properly.

If they are a friend of a friend,l then they can taking a running jump


----------



## MooreToolsPlease (4 Feb 2007)

nope not ever
after lending a mate a water stone to sharpenhsi chisels with, and to have it coming back full of WD40. its enough to put me off for life


----------



## Losos (4 Feb 2007)

Answer - No way, never!! 

Have been caught out, like most of us, in earlier years, when I was more trusting in human nature. 

Older, wiser, and a hell of a lot more cynical now 'tho.


----------



## Paul Chapman (4 Feb 2007)

My Mum always taught me "Never lend and never borrow" - and bitter experience has shown me that she was right. Whenever I have lent tools (usually to family members) they have come back wrecked or damaged and in some cases not come back at all. Invariably I have had to replace them out of my own pocket. My answer now is always "No".

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## PowerTool (4 Feb 2007)

Same as everyone else,it seems - been bitten before,never again.
I would rather go and do the job myself,and know my tools are being looked after.

Andrew


----------



## dedee (4 Feb 2007)

When I lend tools I go with them and bring them home at the end of day. Quite happy to watch the borrower using them or helping out and doing the job for them..

Andy


----------



## DomValente (4 Feb 2007)

NO WAY, except the site tools and then only my crew who are just as fussy as me.


----------



## SVB (4 Feb 2007)

I have lent tools several times and not had a problem (lucky maybe). However, for all the tools I value, they always go out with the caveat that they come back in the same condition or get replaced and I make sure the borrower knows the cost.

Sometimes this takes a borrower back a little but at least everyone knows where they stand and my chisels don't get used to open tins (except the skew but that is what I use the bl**dy thing for anyway!)

Having said the above, all my tools are turning related so tend to go to other turners who understand how to care for them and not to a bathroom mid grout!


----------



## Scrit (4 Feb 2007)

DomValente":2tq2wzib said:


> NO WAY, except the site tools and then only my crew who are just as fussy as me.


Like Dom I will loan site tools to other tradesmen/women working with me, however even tyhen I won't normally loan an edge tool such as a chisel, plane, router cutter or saw simply because so often in the past items have been returned with nicks, dings, etc. and with no apology or offer to sharpen. If anything isn't returned in the same condition it was loaned out in then the borrower is given a tongue lashing and told never to ask for a loan ever again......

Scrit


----------



## houtslager (4 Feb 2007)

> Posted: Sun Feb 04, 2007 1:35 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



same here, had 2 shared workshops, with other "crafts people " who when I was abrosd used my tools - damn pippers never put them back in the same place and often worse for their using.That all stoipped whan I invoiced them all for the damaged /broken tools. :twisted: 

Onlylend to other tradepeople who know the replacement costs.

HS on a weekend furlow in A'dam


----------



## Anonymous (4 Feb 2007)

I happily lend out tools as one day I know I will need the favour returning.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (4 Feb 2007)

senior":xbevi3vn said:


> I happily lend out tools as one day I know I will need the favour returning.


 I'm the same with my neighbour. The same goes for any favour or help not just tools.  The trick is only lend out what you would give away for free.


----------



## hajsaftar (4 Feb 2007)

yesterday I thought I was a greedy b*****d but now that I have seen the overwhelming support for not lending tools I already feel much better. 

I suppose the issue is that someone who has not done handy work before does not appreciate that you have a drill which can cost 800 pounds and one which you can buy from aldi for 5 pounds. the drill is just the drill and it cuts holes. I have a friend who was one of these people who used to ridicule my lust of tools. his point was that a saw was just a saw. I realised that either brain injury or a miracle he could see would change his mind. So I arranged for the latter. I asked him to cut along the length of a laminate floor using my black and decker jigsaw (which is by no means the worst on the market). by the end, he had sweat dripping from his nose, the workbench had managed to dance its way half way across the room and when I asked him to inspect the cut, the had cut a radio wave. I then fitted a bosch blade on my brand new dewalt jigsaw and asked him to make the same cut. By the time the cut was made he had a grin from his left ear to his right ear, and in his own words it was like cutting philadelphia cheese with a knife. Suffice to say that the said friend no longer makes fun of me when I spend 4 days stalking a hilti drill on eBay. 

so going back, I guess people who have not done much DIY will tend to think of tools as consumables which are made to be used, abused.... and you have to kiss the tool goodbye when you lend it to them. One of my professors a few years back would say "he who lends a good book is a donkey and he who returns a good book is a bigger donkey".


----------



## mailee (4 Feb 2007)

A resounding NO! I never lend tools to anyone except one person and that is my best friend. He is the one who got me into woodwork in the first place and I know and trust his knowledge. he does look after tools like his own and if broken will replace the item. This is the only time I will loan any tools. Ok, fair enough if your own tool breaks and you need to finish a job I will buy a replacement, that is just tough luck for me. They cost a lot of money and earn their keep so they must be looked after. If they get damaged it is me who must answer no one else. :wink:


----------



## wrightclan (4 Feb 2007)

senior":1m6lqo0v said:


> I happily lend out tools as one day I know I will need the favour returning.



Exactly. Indeed, I've been the recipient of far more favours than I've had the opportunity to return.

Brad


----------



## brianhabby (4 Feb 2007)

I wouldn't generally loan my tools, as others have said above they rarely come back in the same condition they went out.

I suppose it all depends on your own circumstances, who you are lending to and what you are lending. I might loan someone my £25.00 B&Q battery drill, but not my £120.00 DeWalt one, and then only to trusted friends/family.

I don't think those who use their tools to earn a living should loan their tools but more than that no one should ever ask a tradesman for the loan of a tool - he needs it to put bread on the table.

Just my thoughts

regards

Brian


----------



## Scott (4 Feb 2007)

Every time I've needed a tool I've either hired it or bought it myself. That's why I have as many tools as I have and that's why I've never asked to borrow tools.

If other people want tools they can buy them just like I did! 

I'm obsessive about the care of tools and, so far, I haven't come across anyone who shows the same degree of respect to them. I'm sure the forum is full of such people but my circle of friends and acquaintances certainly isn't!

Resounding NO from me!


----------



## Hitch (4 Feb 2007)

Work handtools, anyone at work, no one will be able to abuse them more than i do myself  Plus a lot of it is Snap on, so guarnteed.

Woodwoking gear, handtools, nope. Powertools, i just mention that they are 110v, but i happen to need the transformer when they need to borrow.
Does the trick :lol:


----------



## Woody Alan (4 Feb 2007)

I think something is wrong here, I thought one of the guiding principals of this forum was to not even let yourself use your tools nevermind anyone else :? Like using those old Stanleys, so no dust or fingerprints on the Lie Nielsens.
Once had a colleague at work ask to borrow my Lindstrom(rare expensive) wiring pliers, I asked for what purpose? he said "A nut had come loose on his bike!" short answer "NO" always ask what the intended purpose is.

Cheers Alan


----------



## Colin C (4 Feb 2007)

To most it would be NO but I have a few friends that i would.

We all would replace any thing that was broken in use and they tread my tools like your own.


----------



## Shultzy (4 Feb 2007)

Never any of my hand tools. I only lend out my old power drill and and any tools on my cheapo box.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Feb 2007)

Wow, you all sound like miserable old b**g*rs. :shock:


----------



## martlewis (4 Feb 2007)

I have never borrowed a tool and will never lend one out. On occasions a family member will come round to my shop to make something, my brother has just started showing an interest in woodworking, but I always stick around to help out.


----------



## Scrit (5 Feb 2007)

senior":2dxaxhil said:


> Wow, you all sound like miserable old b**g*rs. :shock:


It just depends on how many blunted chipped chisels, burnt-out power tools covered in plaster, broken plastering floats and even hand saws with broken teeth you've had back over the years. The most expensive to date was a 1000mm kitchen worktop jig, less than 3 months old and with only a few joints on it, which came back with two big chunks out of it and missing the pins - not that the borrower bothered to inform me, oh no! All this has tended to make me a bit selective about what I do with my means of earning a living. Personally, I can't really afford the time to resharpen my main block plane every time I go to use it because some indolent twit has chipped the blade. I'm just surprised that you can. It doesn't mean that I won't loan a work colleague a tool on site or in the shop - but if anything ever comes back damaged then that's the first and last time.

Scrit


----------



## hajsaftar (5 Feb 2007)

senior":q2jxcvpk said:


> Wow, you all sound like miserable old b**g*rs. :shock:


 
how would you feel if you lent your car to somebody and it came back with a blown headgasket, torn CV boots and tyres which looked like the dude was doing donuts with it all night long? There is a reason why people do not report stolen and recovered cars: thiefs will abuse the car and an abused car might as well be scrapped. The abuse my dad's car suffers in 200,000 miles works out to 10,000 miles on my car  

but seriously its a question of you presuming that there is some unwritten rule of respect for other people's properties (tools or otherwise) and there isn't. Also I work on a tight budget. I save my butt off to put the money together to buy a decent tool. In the process I might have to forget about that DVD or a memory upgrade for my PC or other stuff... so hell yes I get pineappled when it comes back looking like it was one of the original tools used in the construction of the Pyramids.


----------



## hajsaftar (5 Feb 2007)

BTW why does this thing star out "pis-sed"? I hardly thought I am pushing the edge of profanity with it.....


----------



## Anonymous (5 Feb 2007)

I don't lend out a hugh amounts, just every now and then, when asked. I can honestly say that everything has been looked after.

If I was fitting (god help me) and had forgotten a tool, I would hope someone on site would lend me the tool, rather than possibly a 60mile return trip to the shop.

Scrit- I agree with certain tools you have to be selective who you lend to, the worktop jig being a classic example.

But if someone wanted to borrow a powertool I would have no problems with that, providing I felt the favour would be reciprocated at some point. As someone said earlier, my powertools take abuse all day long, they are designed for it.


----------



## PowerTool (5 Feb 2007)

senior":1e226tyj said:


> But if someone wanted to borrow a powertool I would have no problems with that, providing I felt the favour would be reciprocated at some point. As someone said earlier, my powertools take abuse all day long, they are designed for it.



Hi Senior - I think this is the difference; hobbyists are perhaps more possessive of their tools.
I would lend tools to someone I knew who was also a woodworker,as I believe they would look after them - general public/DIY bodger then no.

Andrew


----------



## wizer (5 Feb 2007)

I would only lend my tools, unaccompanied, to someone I felt was competent to use it correctly on their own without damaging it. As it stands I can only think of one such person, my Dad. Anyone else, I would probably end up doing the job myself to save my tools from misuse and damage.

Of course the exception to this rule are those kind members of this forum who have offered me their tools, help and advice over the years.


----------



## Adam (5 Feb 2007)

I'd lend a tool to friend who I thought had the knowledge, and ability to understand its value to me. As such, it would be without question they would return it in as good, or better condition than I lent it to them. That doesn't necessarily mean as sharp, but certainly wiped down, free of dust and not damaged.

I borrowed a bricklaying trowel off a neighbour recently, as I couldn't find mine - and wire brushed all the neck down after I finished, removing both his and my cement deposits, and had already spent quite a time polishing the rust off the base. I was quite happy to return it and he was pleased to see how much better it was returned.

In fact when a friend needed a plane recently, rather than lend one, I sharpened his existing block plane, and simply gave him a Stanley #4, sharpened and cleaned up from the car boot. He was really pleased, as was I. 

Adam


----------



## promhandicam (5 Feb 2007)

there are a couple of people who have lent to in the past and would lend to again - the same people who I would go to if I ever needed to borrow a tool - or anything else for that matter. that said, I don't have too many quality tools that can be easily damaged. for other people I'd rather offer to give them a hand and do it for them - assuming of course I had the time.

Steve


----------



## MIGNAL (5 Feb 2007)

If anyone is feeling bad about this then simply buy a few of the commonly used tools used in DIY - just buy absolute junk and don't pay more than 20p for each one at the local carboot. These are the tools you lend out.


----------



## nickson71 (5 Feb 2007)

I'd only lend my tools out to a very few people.............. I'd expect them to be returned in the same condition that I lent in.

At the moment I can only think of one person that would instantly get a "yes, no problem ...... I'll bring it in tomorrow" 
and thats my boss ........... and that only because we both think a like in terms of tools and the lending/borrowing of them 

anybody else I'd have to think long and hard


----------



## Drew (5 Feb 2007)

I am always careful when anyone asks to borrow tools. There are only a few people that I would trust to use them properly. The borderline cases sometimes do a doubletake when I say "you break it you buy it". One guy laughed in my face when I said that and had the cheek to say no way. All he got was a flea in the ear. For the rest I would say most of them understand when I tell them upfront I never lend out tools. 
On the sites it was different, most of the guys round were reliable and could be trusted but there were always the odd user would appear, who couldn't sharpen their own saw/plane/chisel properly but would ask someone who could to borrow theirs. Invariably they were found out and other tradesmen wouldn't lend them gear

Drew


----------



## Rod (5 Feb 2007)

Have a good friend who used to borrow tools but it took ages to get them back and i felt like i was hounding him after a month or so and a couple of requests.One day i needed my hammer drill back and he came round with it .He proceeded to pull it out of his car boot by the cable ,from underneath his chainsaw,spade, sledge hammer and other assorted mud encrusted gear after a fencing and decking job.After he saw the look on my face it may have made him think as he hasn`t borrowed anything for a while.


----------



## Scrit (5 Feb 2007)

Senior

Love the new photo. Very fetching!

Scrit


----------



## syntec4 (6 Feb 2007)

I only Share Tools with my Dad, he's the only person I know that understand the value and gives them the respect they deserve. I also occasionally borrow stuff from him. Even though we both have a bench in our workshop we mostly have our own stuff. We do share machinery though, but again he really looks after them as I do. 

Lee. 

senior - nice avatar  Is that your good side?


----------



## Anonymous (7 Feb 2007)

I _would_ lend tool's to someone I knew well, and if I was confident they were competent, consceitious, etc. If I'd worked with them and seen their attitude in reality, are they a liar/cheater/fiddler/thief etc?? I think any one who was a good worker would have a decent set, and I woulodnt ask to borrow anyones tools as they probably wouldnt be as good as mine anyway :lol: .
If it was a chancer/diy easy come easy go chuck away type bloke :roll: Dont waste your time asking mate :roll: Dont ask as refusal often offend's


----------



## engineer one (7 Feb 2007)

when you start out as an engineer in the way i did, by buying your tools on the knock every week out of your meagre income, you learn what tools to lend and what not to.

never lend out measuring or precise tools, unless you are prepared to re-calibrate them.  

files and so on tend to be abused cause most people can't use them in the first place. whilst in woodworking any cutting tool is a no no.

actually, in the past i have tended to offer to do the job cause it seems easier and quicker, and at least that way, you get a beer, and no agrro.
for you guys who earn a living with your tools then you can't afford to discount your prices, and no one thinks about returning the tools in a decent condition.

i have found out over many years that NO is the hardest word for most people to say, in all walks of life. No i can't do it, or no it is wrong.
somehow these days everybody wants to be a friend so then you get peed off because someone says yes, then just kind of forgets to answer. :? 

so either offer to do the work, or say no, it saves all the aggro, and at least they only hate you for being a miseable sod, rather than you hating them for being a w*****r :roll: 

paul :wink:


----------



## Fecn (7 Feb 2007)

Always buy the best tool you can afford.... All this time, I thought my policy of buying everything twice (first the cheap one.. and later the good one) was a bad thing. 

I guess I'm happy to lend out about 30% of my tools since I bought a better one later that I don't lend out.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Feb 2007)

senior":clqm0ohq said:


> I happily lend out tools as one day I know I will need the favour returning.



I'm with Senior.

I'm often working on a site with other tradesmen, and invariably tools get lent and borrowed as no-one ever seems to have everything they need with them.

I recently watched a joiner attempting to take 10mm off the edge of a solid oak door with a hand plane. The loan of my power planer made me a friend for life!

I have never had a problem with tools coming back damaged. 
There again, no-one can possibly abuse them any more than I do! :lol: 


Cheers
Brad


----------

